

News.YC #1 for Startup News, #3 for Hacker News - vlad
http://www.google.com/search?q=startup+news

======
brlewis
That's to be expected. A lot more people linked to the site when it was
launched as "Startup News". The name change to "Hacker News" was less of a
story, so fewer inbound links will have that title.

~~~
pg
Also, it's been Hacker News for less time than it was Startup News.

------
eru
Depends on where you access google from.

